# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  How far am I from reaching a normal bodyfat % 12% to 15%?

## yannick35

Ok so i went to get a bodyfat check and some other exam.

I am currently 5 feet 10 inches and my bodyweight is 208 pounds

I have been told that my Lean Body Mass is 160 pounds and that i have 48 pounds of fat.

So how much body fat do i have on me? and how much weight should i lose to get a the normal 12-15% bodyfat range.

Thanks everyone.

----------


## warchild

its not the weight, its the fat...cardio and diet

----------


## natureboy

I think you may be around 25%,
If you want to get to 15%, you will have to get between 180 190, no loss of lbm. If you put on lbm you don't have to lose as much weight. 
Like War said its not about weight, its about the fat, that statement is so true. Think about someone who may be 200 lbs solid. And how you look at 200lbs. You need lbm! 
Muscle weighs more than fat, it is more dense!

----------


## FireGuy

You are 23.1% Bodyfat and need to lose 26lbs of fat with no loss of lean to be 12%. This would put you at 182.

----------


## Kale

> Ok so i went to get a bodyfat check and some other exam.
> 
> I am currently 5 feet 10 inches and my bodyweight is 208 pounds
> 
> I have been told that my Lean Body Mass is 160 pounds and that i have 48 pounds of fat.
> 
> So how much body fat do i have on me? and how much weight should i lose to get a the normal 12-15% bodyfat range.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


How did they test your body fat ? some of these tests they do are complete bullshit

----------


## yannick35

> How did they test your body fat ? some of these tests they do are complete bullshit


Kale i am thinking the same (bullshit).

I really dont feel i am that fat at 208 but will lose weight just for health benefit.

----------


## kaju

> How did they test your body fat ? some of these tests they do are complete bullshit


Yes Kale is correct but just as importnt who done the test. Some people dont know what they are doing. 
Also look at what naturboy said. this is true. here is a pic of me this summer at 44yrs old 210 lbs 5'9" and 10% body fat. I done my own bmi test using calipers testing 7 spots.

----------


## yannick35

> Yes Kale is correct but just as importnt who done the test. Some people dont know what they are doing. 
> Also look at what naturboy said. this is true. here is a pic of me this summer at 44yrs old 210 lbs 5'9" and 10% body fat. I done my own bmi test using calipers testing 7 spots.


Great work and inspiration, i am far from having a set of abs like yours, but working on it.

Also since i got some back problems its better for me to be a bit less heavy even if it means cutting some muscles.

I am back at 200 pounds now maybe try to shed another 10 and go for a real bodyfat test.

Thanks you guys for all your advise

----------


## Madeira Jon

The best way to measure yourself is with a TAPE MEASURE. Forget BMI and the like, it is so inaccurate as to be meaningless. I don't even bother with scales anymore, I just measure my waist, chest, biceps etc etc.

----------


## sonysucks

Amen to the tape. it helps keep track of gains while on cycle and loses when off cycle or injured. The tape and the weigh scale give good data,
wcbmcbm.

----------


## FireGuy

Calipers are far superior to a tape measure and scale.

----------

